# Anyone following Comic-Con?



## MFB (Jul 23, 2016)

Two big trailers dropped today, Wonder Woman's solo trailer and Justice League. I'm fully onboard with WW, she was really the highlight of BvS, and Justice League seems to be toning down the grim-dark hard-on that DC was aiming for with their EU; most likely from Geoff Johns taking over for Snyder since he uh, you know, he's been an actual comic writer for years now and knows what he's doing with the material.

Marvel put out some teasers for the Defenders, Luke Cage, and Iron Fist; but nothing from these really wowed me. Probably because they're teaser trailers vs full fledged reveals, but still.



Flash's outfit here doesn't get me hyped, it looks more like his Injustice outfit, but I have a feeling if the solo takes place after all this, they'll hear the feedback and adjust accordingly.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice, we double-posted.


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2016)

Whoops, totally didn't intend anyone's thunder


----------



## wankerness (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, let's turn yours into the actual comic-con news thread then!

*Guardians of the Galaxy 2:*

Kurt Russell is playing Ego the Living Planet, which is actually a planet. He is also Starlord's father. Because he made himself a p....s.

*Kong: Skull Island:*

This actually looks like one of the most beautiful blockbusters of all time. Also completely ridiculous and stupid, but almost everyone in the cast is fantastic so I don't even know what to think! I want to see it really bad just for those visuals!



*Suicide Squad:*

MORE PHOTOS! MORE FOOTAGE! MORE TRAILERS! I'm so sick of this movie just cause they haven't shut the hell up about it for a minute in the last six months. Maybe it will be great, maybe it will be terrible, just shut up already until its release date!

*Doctor Strange:*

They sure have made this by far the most cinematographically accomplished of the entire Marvel universe, as well as the first that sounds like it will have a really good music score. I don't know if I'm interested by the concept, but again, it LOOKS amazing!



*Spider-Man: Homecoming:*

Apparently the footage they showed (it's not available online) was like the beginning of Freaks and Geeks, with the various Marvel characters' yearbook photos being shown along with "Bad Reputation." Vulture is going to be the bad guy, and he's going to look like this?







I'm not that interested in this movie yet, but hey. Excuse the huge io9 watermark, that was the first google image search I found 

EDIT: Looks like imgur is going around deleting comiccon pictures from non-licensed sources. Go search for "spiderman homecoming vulture."

*Captain Marvel:*

Brie Larson is now officially Captain Marvel. I don't know jack about this character, I just know that some comics fans are enraged because Brie is too young and too pretty. Whatever! All I know is that Brie Larson is on top of my favorite actresses list, and has been since I saw Short Term 12. Room just solidified it. She can do pretty much anything, just look at her ridiculous Princess Valhalla arc on United States of Tara, or her totally different character in 21 Jump Street. In that Kong trailer above, she's finally doing something action-y. The lady is a chameleon!

*Black Panther:* 

Lupita Nyongo might be a villain too, Michael B Jordan previously was announced to be the villain, I don't know anything about this character at all but will probably end up liking the movie because that's the usual path of these things (ex every other Marvel movie that introduced anyone - I know jack about comic books). I just am finding it moderately annoying that the entire hot black actor contingent of Hollywood consists of just a handful of "new" people that just get cast as everything (Michael B Jordan, Lupita Nyongo, David Oyelowo, Idris Elba, and Zoe Saldana being them - guess what, ALL OF THEM are in current Marvel movies!!). We need a new season of "The Wire" so people can realize that there are more than 5 upcoming black actors available in Hollywood!

And most importantly....*LEGO BATMAN!*



That Robin introduction, especially the *RIP*, had me dying. This will probably be the best Batman movie ever made.

There's lots of TV show news too (The Flash, Legends of Tomorrow, Supergirl, Legion, The 100) but I have never watched any of that stuff and I don't have enough time in the day to start, so I'm not going to post any of it  There are also some movies I don't care at all about like "Fantastics Beasts and Where to Find Them" and some horrible-looking King Arthur movie by Guy Ritchie.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2016)

New Doctor Strange trailer has me hyped, and I really don't care for Benedict Cumbersnatch, so the fact that I'll be putting aside my bias for a franchise says something.

I'm doing the same thing for Homecoming that I did for Force Awakens, which is a total blackout for all behind the scenes and anything that's not the first trailer. Holland was fantastic in Civil War, and a whole movie of that will be the Spiderman movie we've deserved after dealing with five ....ty ones.

Black Panther is gonna be good too, but I agree with what you're saying. There's really only a handful of black actors being cast in Hollywood, but I do feel Boseman crushed it as well in Civil War. Hopefully we'll see more diversity in the future.

And yes, Brie Larson can do anything. Hopefully shell become the female lead that Marvel is missing out on


----------



## wakjob (Jul 24, 2016)

As an ex-comic collector/reader, I'm burning out on the comic book movies.
Just... too much. My brain is like in overload mode atm.

The Kong movie though... oh yeah. Big build-up to Kong vs Godzilla !!!!
I'm all in for that one.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 24, 2016)

The Wonder Woman trailer looks really interesting but I have zero interest in the Justice League movie. And I'm so ....ing sick of hearing about Suicide Squad (or more specifically Jared Leto's version of "getting into character") to the point that I'm actively hoping it loses money.

The Lego Batman movie looks really entertaining.

Brie Larson getting cast as Captain Marvel came as a shock until I read that it was Marvel's Captain Marvel and not Shazam.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 25, 2016)

MFB said:


> Black Panther is gonna be good too, but I agree with what you're saying. There's really only a handful of black actors being cast in Hollywood, but I do feel Boseman crushed it as well in Civil War. Hopefully we'll see more diversity in the future.



I messed up there, Oyelowo isn't in any Marvel movies, he's just in a Star Wars show! Boseman at least was a relative unknown compared to the others. But yes, there's a problem with the same few people being used over and over when it comes to high profile gigs. There's a sort of "old guard" of the likes of Angela Bassett and Jamie Foxx and Kerri Washington and Denzel Washington and Chiwetel Ejiofor still, but yeah. We need another "The Wire" to remind us that there are tons of very capable black actors out there. For several years after that show, I was seeing the actors turn up EVERYWHERE, but by this point most of them are out of the system again, besides Idris Elba (obviously) and to a lesser degree, Michael Kenneth Williams, Lance Reddick, and also Dominic West if we're talking white people. Walking Dead is awful, but at least they used some Wire alumni (in thankless roles where they were killed off rapidly).

I also can't stand Benedict Cumberbatch and his watery eyes and super-stuffy posturing. He's even worse in action movies, based on the miserable Star Trek Into Darkness role and his gigantic amount of face punching. I'm definitely seeing Doctor Strange, though. There are incredible visuals in that trailer!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 2, 2016)

Jesus, where the hell is the Cumberbatch hate coming from?

Anyways, since he was cast for Doctor Strange, I knew he'd be absolutely perfect for the part. Being a huge fan of Strange and having saw Cumberbatch in Sherlock and I knew it was the right match, especially before he becomes a sorcerer. Stephen Strange was absolute .........., and in some ways still is, but on a lesser note. I think Benedict will pull his arrogance off just fine. In short, I'm saying, there could have been no better Doctor Strange unless they'd never RDJ as Iron Man. RDJ would have been the next best pick, IMO.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 2, 2016)

He acts like he has a stick ten miles up his ass in 100% of his roles and he always has those watery watery eyes. I just get annoyed by him constantly. Most of the problem is from Star Trek Into Darkness, which is a wretched movie. He was used well in The Imitation Game, where he's playing a very abrasive, mildly autistic, closeted gay man. I guess that's just kind of the impression he gives off in most of his roles. He was annoying in the few episodes of Sherlock I could force myself to make it through. He was annoying in Black Mass. He was alright in 12 Years a Slave, but he's in it for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 2, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I messed up there, Oyelowo isn't in any Marvel movies, he's just in a Star Wars show! Boseman at least was a relative unknown compared to the others. But yes, there's a problem with the same few people being used over and over when it comes to high profile gigs. There's a sort of "old guard" of the likes of Angela Bassett and Jamie Foxx and Kerri Washington and Denzel Washington and Chiwetel Ejiofor still, but yeah. We need another "The Wire" to remind us that there are tons of very capable black actors out there. For several years after that show, I was seeing the actors turn up EVERYWHERE, but by this point most of them are out of the system again, besides Idris Elba (obviously) and to a lesser degree, Michael Kenneth Williams, Lance Reddick, and also Dominic West if we're talking white people. Walking Dead is awful, but at least they used some Wire alumni (in thankless roles where they were killed off rapidly).



It's a little off topic but I really don't think we need another "The Wire" type series at all Hollywood just needs to quit thinking that the only time they can use black actors is in "The Wire" type shows/films in stereotypical roles.
To my mind the Flash series is a great example of this as it's got a big multiracial cast yet it doesn't portray any of it's characters as gender/racial stereotypes but it doesn't seem to get any praise or recognition for it because comics/sci-fi stuff tends to be looked down upon and not seen as "real" acting.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2016)

wankerness said:


> He acts like he has a stick ten miles up his ass in 100% of his roles and he always has those watery watery eyes. I just get annoyed by him constantly. Most of the problem is from Star Trek Into Darkness, which is a wretched movie. He was used well in The Imitation Game, where he's playing a very abrasive, mildly autistic, closeted gay man. I guess that's just kind of the impression he gives off in most of his roles. He was annoying in the few episodes of Sherlock I could force myself to make it through. He was annoying in Black Mass. He was alright in 12 Years a Slave, but he's in it for about 10 minutes.



I like Cumberbatch but let's face it, Into Darkness would still be crap even without his casting. It's own terrible screenplay dragged him down with it because his character was so central to by far the worst example of JJ Abrams' 'Mystery Box' conceit. 

Also, having him play Sherlock as smug and annoying is the whole point of the character. The watery eyes... well you got me there.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 3, 2016)

I honestly don't see how anyone who actually knows anything about Sherlock wouldn't be able to stand him as Sherlock. Cumberbatch was pretty much dead on.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 3, 2016)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Jesus, where the hell is the Cumberbatch hate coming from?



probably because it's been several years since a someone with a Shakespearean sensibility has broken into the mainstream and a small minority doesn't "get it."



wankerness said:


> He acts like he has a stick ten miles up his ass in 100% of his roles and he always has those watery watery eyes.



1) typecasting. he has quite a bit of dramatic range if you are familiar with his stage work 2) do you mean his eyes are watery in the physical sense? or that he is asked to cry? because the second part is direction, the first part he wouldn't be be help.

have you read the books? Or seen any of the previous BBC incarnations? The haughty arrogant Sherlock character is pretty consistent with the lore. certainly different iterations have played with how absorbed he is in his cases and how functional he is socially - but the angle of the modern series was taking the literary character and placing him in the 21st century and asking how does someone so arrogant and mentally capable exist in the real world?

the answer is put the character on the spectrum.

if anything he's brought more vulnerability to the role than the classic character


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't care if this is Photoshopped together, I WANT IT NOW


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 8, 2016)

Can we just talk about how perfect the Wonder Woman trailer is? I may be biased because she's my favorite DC character but the trailer looks a lot better than recent DC offerings. I'm banking on her movie saving the DCEU


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Can we just talk about how perfect the Wonder Woman trailer is? I may be biased because she's my favorite DC character but the trailer looks a lot better than recent DC offerings. I'm banking on her movie saving the DCEU



I sure hope so. The main thing that supposedly killed BvS (and SS, possibly even more so in its case) were that after the movie was completed, they ran it through a ton of test screenings and took all the feedback to heart and had a committee of non-filmmakers make decrees based on this info and chopped up the movie and did all these reshoots and left them an incoherent mess. They need to just commit to the damn thing and not worry about whether people like the trailer. As many of us have seen, BvS's original cut is actually pretty decent. I remember people hated Ant-Man's trailer, and the reaction there was just "whatever," they didn't redo the movie at all. That's how it should be. Test audiences are stupid and people who have nothing to do with making movies shouldn't have any say in their construction.


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2016)

> BvS's original cut is actually pretty decent


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2016)

MFB said:


>



Hey, I'd give it a 5/10. I don't know if I'd ever watch it again, but it's not awful! Only Jesse Eisenberg and the desaturated look which is so bad that it somehow makes nude Amy Adams look bad (her skin is the color of a waterlogged corpse) are awful!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 8, 2016)

MFB said:


> I don't care if this is Photoshopped together, I WANT IT NOW



Captain Marvel is such an interesting and complex character. Really excited to see how Brie and Marvel tackle this one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 8, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Can we just talk about how perfect the Wonder Woman trailer is? I may be biased because she's my favorite DC character but the trailer looks a lot better than recent DC offerings. I'm banking on her movie saving the DCEU



It's good, but it's got Chris Pine in it so it isn't perfect.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2016)

wankerness said:


> He was used well in The Imitation Game, where he's playing a very abrasive, mildly autistic, closeted gay man.



Which was unfortunate, given that Alan Turing was essentially none of those things! Hollywood can't help but use the usual tropes when it comes to math genius.


----------

